# freshwater sump



## thepeter (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi there I have a 150 gal fresh water tank. I am wanting to add a sump but don't wan't a overflow. I was wondering if anyone has set up a siphon from the tank to the sump then pump the filtered water back to the tank. I kind of have a plan but I am lost on how to stop it if the power goes out and the size of the siphon pipe to make it worth my time. I am planning on a 30 gal sump. I would go bigger but my tank is only 4 feet long. Any help would be great!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The reason we use overflow boxes is that, for the very reason you mentioned, siphons simply don't work.
You don't have to drill a hole in your tank. Just get a hang-on-the-back overflow box. Problem solved.


----------



## thepeter (Oct 22, 2009)

I know i can just get a overflow box witch would work great for a salt water but how well will it work for a fresh water. It would seem to me that with a overflow all that i would be filtering would be the top of the tank not the middle to bottom where most if the waste is at. Do you guys think a valve with a float would work? kind of like the one for a toilet.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, I don't.
As for the box, just get one with long tubes which go down to near the bottom.


----------



## thepeter (Oct 22, 2009)

ok well it sounded good in my head!:lol: I don't know what you are talking about all the overflows that i have found have the 2 chambers with no tubes off the bottom, or is that where the DIY comes in lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm.. well, some kinds do have tubes, but I suppose that most don't.


----------



## thepeter (Oct 22, 2009)

would you happen to know what kind do that would help me out a lot! is a sump good for a fresh water or is it a salt water thing. they would have to be better then what I currently have. i have 2 hang on the back filters that are only rated up to 50 gal each. thanks for all the help i know i am a pain. i really don't know anything about a sump set up.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

A sump is basically a large homemade (usually) filter. They can be used with both fresh and saltwater tanks. The reason you see them more on saltwater is because people who do saltwater spend a lot more money on their fish and equipment, so they want to be able to choose what goes in their filter.


----------



## thepeter (Oct 22, 2009)

cool a overflow won't be a problem with my fresh water! that helps me out a lot. now as for the sump I have a 30 gal tank i am going to use what is the best way to separate the filter media? i was thinking of silicone'n tank dividers to the tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

That would work. Make sure you use 100% silicon or "Fish Safe" silicon.


----------



## thepeter (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks! I will take pictures and let you all know how it goes


----------

